# Djent amp on a budget



## chips400 (Jan 4, 2010)

My cousins b day is coming up, he really wants a super tight djent amp so i think im gonna get him one as a present, witch amp would be nice and tight, for say like $500-$700? 


THANKS 

EDIT: i just looked at this and im kinda doubting there is a super tight djent amp for 700bucks, but any help is needed, oh yeah and proball just a head or somthing but ill see what i can do


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 5, 2010)

man that word will never die


----------



## 155 (Jan 5, 2010)

give him your pb , no, 5150 rings a bell


----------



## boltzthrower (Jan 5, 2010)

Used Engl E530 ($425ish) + used Carvin T100 or TS100 ($320ish). Then later down the road he can change the tubes to winged C 6l6's and the amp will slay. This will sound better than a 5150/6505 with a boost IMO.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 5, 2010)

Randall V2. Seriously, I have not yet tried a stock amp that could cut as well as one of those, nor get as razor sharp as they do. Absolutely stunning. I know they're cheapish amps, but I'm not entirely sure of the price your way.


----------



## String Seraphim (Jan 5, 2010)

May have too pull up that price range a bit but the Engl Fireball might be a good choice.


----------



## budda (Jan 5, 2010)

Peavey JSX + proper cab. Ultra channel plus proper picking technique plus decent pickups = there.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 5, 2010)

Mesa Boogie Rectoverb or a Blackstar HT-5H with an external poweramp, Bulb Aproves both


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)

Both the above amps, the complete opposite of budget.


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 5, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Randall V2. Seriously, I have not yet tried a stock amp that could cut as well as one of those, nor get as razor sharp as they do. Absolutely stunning. I know they're cheapish amps, but I'm not entirely sure of the price your way.


 
Randall, can not be beat for CHEAP djent, IMO.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 5, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Both the above amps, the complete opposite of budget.



Only in Australia I think.. The JSX can be had at a reasonable price in the US from what i've seen.


----------



## ykcirj (Jan 5, 2010)

If you want a cheap jsx...go to guitar centers used site....They are going for around $600. Thats a good deal IMO


----------



## onefingersweep (Jan 5, 2010)

It's not hard nor expensive to get a "djent" sound, basically it's a tight percussive sound(?)

Buy a POD if you have little money.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 5, 2010)

My cheap "djenty" rig :
TS clone -> Rocktron Piranha -> tight tube or SS power amp -> tight 2x12"


----------



## chips400 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well he runs right now a carvin counter 66 with a d activator, I think the JSX might be good get him a nosie gate would make it tighter. it will be good for him, alot better than his spider 1(wich he hates).


----------



## Samer (Jan 5, 2010)

Vetta II (used)


----------



## Opeth666 (Jan 6, 2010)

any amp


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll second the 5150. Plus, kudos to you for being such a cool cousin


----------



## SpiritCrusher86 (Jan 6, 2010)

mesa mk iii


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 6, 2010)

Check out the Bugera amps, especially the 333XL if you're going the JSX route as they're basically the same amp.

As for the 5150 recs, they're some of the loosest metal amps I know so I can't say I'd recommend it. A used Rectoverb might get into tighter territory if you boost it.

If I were you though, I'd get him a used Digitech GNX4/3000 with the Supermodels CD and a good Tube or Solid State power amp, which would easily be under $700 if you shopped around. This way he could get literally any tone he wants, and good tones at that. I use a GNX3 with a Peavey Classic Series 60 power amp and I get a really tight sound, as well as every other sound under the sun, and I got both for around $350.


----------

